# Anyone ever use these pellets? - Char Hickory



## SmokinVOLfan

Was at Rural King yesterday and I picked up a bag of these Lumberjack Char Hickory pellets. I have seen straight hickory but never the char hickory so I figured it was worth the $9 to try them out. It says 80% hickory and 20% charcoal. The reviews on amazon were pretty good. I think the point is to get the charcoal flavor you miss when using a pellet grill. I will have two smokers going on thanksgiving. I plan to use my MES40 for a brisket and a double smoked ham and the SV24 for spatched turkeys. 

Will these pellets go well with the AMNPS tray? I use lumberjack all the time in my AMNPS but wasn't sure about the ones with charcoal. I assume they would smoke just the same but wasn't sure. Also do you think the flavor will go well with brisket and a double smoked ham? Planned on using apple on the ham but like hickory as well. 

Look forward to any feedback and suggestions you guys might have. Thanks!


----------



## PAS

I never tried them but wonder if they will generate more heat due to the charcoal.


----------



## Sowsage

Im following this. I was at rural king yesterday getting some new work jeans and saw these as well. I dont have a pellet smoker but i do have the AMNPS tray.  I was wondering the same thing. Thats the only reason i didnt pick any up. Im curious to see what others have to say about them.


----------



## tropics

I have the pitt Boss charcoal pellets that I mixed with apple,the charcoal mix will give a little smoke ring using the AMNPS
Richie


----------



## Winterrider

Another here in the "curiosity crowd". Have looked at, but didn't purchase.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN

I'm watching this John.  I've always been curious about that mix.  BTW, how bout them Vols!  We going bowling!


----------



## pushok2018

Unfortunately we don't have Rural king stores in California. Otherwise I would try this pellets...


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

PAS said:


> I never tried them but wonder if they will generate more heat due to the charcoal.



I was curious about that too but don't think it would make a ton of difference. If I use them on Thursday I will keep an ambient probe in there and let you know!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Sowsage said:


> Im following this. I was at rural king yesterday getting some new work jeans and saw these as well. I dont have a pellet smoker but i do have the AMNPS tray.  I was wondering the same thing. Thats the only reason i didnt pick any up. Im curious to see what others have to say about them.





Winterrider said:


> Another here in the "curiosity crowd". Have looked at, but didn't purchase.



If I end up using them on thanksgiving I will let you know! Wish I had time to do a trial run but gonna be lucky to get everything done by Thanksgiving as it is.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

tropics said:


> I have the pitt Boss charcoal pellets that I mixed with apple,the charcoal mix will give a little smoke ring using the AMNPS
> Richie



How is the flavor with the charcoal pellets?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I'm watching this John.  I've always been curious about that mix.  BTW, how bout them Vols!  We going bowling!



GBO! Couldn't believe we actually became bowl eligible. Too bad we couldn't have started the season like we are finishing it.


----------



## PAS

CHARCOAL PELLETS | Smoking Meat Forums - The Best Barbecue Discussion Forum On Earth! 

READ POST #5


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

PAS said:


> CHARCOAL PELLETS | Smoking Meat Forums - The Best Barbecue Discussion Forum On Earth!
> 
> READ POST #5



Thanks for sending that. This bag says 80% hickory and 20% charcoal so I might give it a shot with the brisket and then when I wrap it in butcher paper and put the ham in switch it over to apple. Don't know yet


----------



## mneeley490

Another curious watcher. However I bought 2 bags from Dick's Sporting Goods, but haven't tried them yet.  Next time I throw something on the smoker besides turkey, I will.


----------



## Humo18

I'm heading to Rural King to buy about 7 bags (cherry, hickory, apple, comp blend) for $8.88 pick up at store. I'll try the charcoal/hickory blend to see if the smoke flavor is noticeably enhanced.  I've used Lumberjack before and they are as good as the $17 Camp Chef and I'm pretty happy with this brand.

It's been snowing like heck around here for the last couple of days and it's sad to see my smoker covered in a blanket of snow!!
I won't need the pellets until end of February but I thought maybe they increase prices at the beginning of the season.


----------

